# LEOXSYS 802.11N wifi Adapter Dongle with connectify for you broadband



## trs2099 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi,

i have a desktop pc with you broadband (wired). i do want to share it's connection with my laptop.
as you broadband uses mac id for providing net i can use desktop currently.

can i use LEOXSYS 802.11N Mini Wireless N 11n Wi-Fi Nano USB Wi-Fi Adapter Dongle and connectify software to share my connection with laptop which has inbuilt wifi
laptop is lenovo y560 

has anybody used connectify or other similar software to share its net over wifi dongle?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 3, 2013)

it should work fine as stated in connectify features.btw you can also get a cheap tp-link router(WR740N for ~850) & use its mac cloning option to set router mac address to mac address of your desktop & after that whenever you login from desktop any device connected to router should get net access too.


----------

